# altima 1995 shocks/struts replacement advice?



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I have 1995 altima gxe. I know I have to change the front shocks.(car is bouncing
like who knows what in the front and on every turn my front wheels slide).
what about the rear shocks. I still have original nissan shocks I think(at least it's written 
nissan on them). the rear of the car does not bounce much. seems normal.
so should I change rear shocks too? do they play big part in handling?
my car has 180,000miles on it.
thanks.


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

You have 3 options

Monroe Struts: You can get them at Discount, about OEM quality.
KYB: about 20% stiffer than Stock struts. Sportcompactonly.com should have them
Tokico: 30% stiffer than stock. Can get them Sportcompactonly or ebay stores.

Toks cost the most, but are the sportiest. KYB are slightly softer, and Monroe is OEM and cheapest.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks for the advice.
I got monroes. they have a buy 3 get one free deal. 
I just wanted to fix this car up so it would run for another 2 years
of my college without any major problems.


----------

